# Procambarus Alleni



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I was wondering what the possibility of having a Procambarus Alleni in my 55 gal community tank? Do these crayfish require special conditions? Are they sutiable for the aquarium? I just think the nice electric blue would be great.

I have a 55 gal with 4 x 32 watt t-8's i dose PPS-Pro which includes CSM+B any and all advice is welcome.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

So i looked into this a little bit more own my own, and it seems like this is the typical crayfish. They like to burrow, they will rip up plants, they are cute, but can be a pain. On second thought, I dont think one of these is a good idea for a tank where i want to keep the plants and everything!


----------



## swub (Apr 17, 2007)

Muirner....I was considering 1 cray myself...until I read up on what a terror they can be to plants and sleeping fish.
These look so neat: http://cgi.ebay.com/2-ORANGE-clarki...1QQihZ017QQcategoryZ66788QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Try dwarf crayfish...cambarellus puer, montezumae, shufeldtii, patzcuarensis.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

do dwarfs burrow? and cause disruption?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

no they dont, i keep them in my planted 120g and they dont bother plants, fish or the gazillion wild for cherries in there. they even seem to have unique personalities, one comes out to see me at feeding time, no matter where he is in the tank as soon as i come up, he rushes the glass. fun guys to keep.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you fertalize in that tank dhavoc? I'm trying to find a invert that is sutable for my tank but i dose via the PPS-Pro method, and that includes CSM+B. Any ideas here?


----------

